# Cassette Deck Repair? (Toronto)



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I was feeling kind of nostalgic lately so I figured I'd check out some of my old 4 track recordings on my Fostex X-15 and it worked okay for about an hour or so but when I put in another cassette and pressed play nothing happened and now the heads are stuck in the play position. I pressed stop, fast forward, rewind, etc. but the heads won't go down. Yes, I did clean the heads beforehand as well. I've tried a Google search for "cassette deck repair toronto" but the hits mostly consist of people either selling cassette decks or forums that are U.S. based. Does anybody know of somebody who fixes cassette decks in either the Toronto or Scarborough area? Thanks. :smile:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like a mechanical problem rether than an electronics problem. If you can't tackel it yourself, take it to somone that used to fix vcrs.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Sounds like a mechanical problem rether than an electronics problem. If you can't tackel it yourself, take it to somone that used to fix vcrs.


Agreed. My old X-15 still works like a charm. I'm pretty sure that there's no servos and such around those controls so maybe have a look yourself. As cool as they are I doubt that you could justify spending much on fixing one. 

Heck - I'd probably sell you mine cheap.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

probably a broken belt. Try to contact Fostex for spare parts if that's what the problem is.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. Last night I checked out the Canada 411 site and found that Kromer Radio does repairs on VCRs and cassette decks. I'll phone them later today to get a quote and if it's too pricey I'll take Gunnys advice and contact Fostex to see how much they'd charge.


----------

